# straight coco... or coco and hydroton?



## M B P (Apr 23, 2012)

so... I've been growing for a few years. I started growing in a mix of 60/40 coco/hydroton and have been doing it ever since. I started doing this because I read online that this is the prefferred method for growers in holland. However, some have called me less than stupid for growing in that mix... That either straight coco or straight hydroton is fine. Cost-wise, its slightly cheaper to use both... not enough to justify it if I'm doing it incorrectly. I've had great results... but am always open to learning more and optimizing my grow. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## MADnuggi (Apr 23, 2012)

depends on how you're watering really.


----------



## ink the world (Apr 23, 2012)

I grow in coco mixed w/ perlite in 7 gallon tubs, hand watered and fed daily

If your hand watering or using a drip system coco/perlite works great


----------



## BearDown! (Apr 24, 2012)

when i mixed coco w perlite and some soil i got a sickly alkaline ph and been fighting it ever since, is this a trait of the coco or what?
any suuggestons are appreciated...


----------



## MADnuggi (Apr 28, 2012)

and just sayin I think a 90/10 mix of coco and hydroton would be sweet


----------



## acidbox420 (Apr 28, 2012)

IDk i think of it like this do the roots grow inside the hydroton (thats the clay pebbles right?) i think they would just be taking up root space. I started with coco/perlite mix now i just use coco straight not really a diff in growth so i figure why bother cause coco drains fine any ways i feed every day till i get some run off and every week i water with PH'd water till i get atleast double the run off not sure if with a mix of coco and hydroton you might get less salt build up but i have no clue


----------



## M B P (May 1, 2012)

those clay pellets aren't pure rock taking up space. They contain a lot of air space. So, the roots grow around them... and they supply air to the roots. That's my logic. I already started my next grow in coco and hydroton. So, I'm done for now... look for me asking this same question in 2-3 months.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (May 1, 2012)

I go 100% Coco with a layer of perlite at the bottom for good drainage.


----------



## elija.wattson (May 3, 2012)

decoration.hydroton isnt bad but i wouldnt mix it with the coco i would just put a thin layer on the bottom of the pot then at the coco on top.it will be good for draining and the roots will get some nice air.ive used it in this way with coco before with good results.definitly rinse the hydroton before use though!


----------

